# tamper proof shower head



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello,
I've come across a tamper proof shower head. It is low flow model - can't i.d. it, but it's just a head and the nut part that attaches to the arm.  The arm is just 1/2" threaded. Around the nut part, there is a sleeve that turns and I can't figure out how it is detached. Sleeve is fairly thin metal and behind the sleeve, it also does not feel like there is flat part for the wrench. But I can see that there is threads, so I am assuming the attachment is by threads.
Searching brought up nothing similar. Set screws or some kind of key, but this one just has a blank sleeve and I can't feel any space where a flat/round key might fit (such as auto fuel connections that need a detaching tool). Is this made to be destroyed to access whatever is behind it?
It is in an apartment and I am going behind the super, but I'd appreciate some rebel's info. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Gee, and you expect help for your illegal activity here? I expect you'll be disappointed.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

We have been following your posts very closely. I though you were possibly one of my tenants. It is a constant struggle with people wasting water. I will be coming around later tonight to install a metered shower valve. We thought we could trust you of all people. You think sups do not read these forums?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> Gee, and you expect help for your illegal activity here? I expect you'll be disappointed.


:laughing:



mj12 said:


> We have been following your posts very closely. I though you were possibly one of my tenants. It is a constant struggle with people wasting water. I will be coming around later tonight to install a metered shower valve. We thought we could trust you of all people. You think sups do not read these forums?


Hilarious.... :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Reminds me of this Seinfeld episode.


----------



## jproffer (Mar 12, 2005)

As a landlord, I would notice whatever you did on my monthly inspection of your apartment...and then you'd be evicted.

Congratulations!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Kinda answers my question "why would you need a tamper proof shower head".


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

carpdad said:


> Hello,
> I've come across a tamper proof shower head. It is low flow model - *can't i.d. it, but it's just a head and the nut part that attaches to the arm. The arm is just 1/2" threaded. Around the nut part, there is a sleeve that turns and I can't figure out how it is detached. Sleeve is fairly thin metal and behind the sleeve, it also does not feel like there is flat part for the wrench. But I can see that there is threads, *so I am assuming the attachment is by threads.
> Searching brought up nothing similar. Set screws or some kind of key, but this one just has a blank sleeve and I can't feel any space where a flat/round key might fit (such as auto fuel connections that need a detaching tool). Is this made to be destroyed to access whatever is behind it?
> It is in an apartment and I am going behind the super, but I'd appreciate some rebel's info.
> Thank you in advance.


Ayuh,.... Without pictures, it don't exist,....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

How do you waste water.?
Seriously, other then humans, animals, plants and trees drinking it, how do you waste it.?


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

If the shower head doesn't unscrew from the arm, the arm may unscrew from the drop el unless it's welded in. If the landlord doesn't want you to tamper with it, I you shouldn't. Why not ask the super to look at it? It may just be clogged and in need of service. I've never had a flow restricting shower head that didn't still give a comfortable shower.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Wasting water? Two basic ways as I see it. One is a leak that the tenant keeps quite about. Two, way more people living in a unit than are on the lease. Water is very expensive in Detroit. I have seen landlords run into problems with a stuck flapper, or a leaking faucet not be able to rent units because the water bill was more than they could afford.  Imagine going into bankruptcy because of a leaky toilet.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good grief--the shower head gestapo is coming for you--


:laughing::laughing: Don't talk about this idea in front of your new smart T.V.


----------



## iminaquagmire (Jul 10, 2010)

Go out and just try and buy a new shower head that isn't low flow. It won't be easy. I have had vastly different shower experiences with the same GPM. Some heads just suck.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank you all. Was going to talk to the super as a last resort. Same tamper proof on the kitchen faucet aerator and the tap water just tastes bad. I don't understand this part.
Thought the existence was a state of mind.:laughing:


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

md2lgyk said:


> Gee, and you expect help for your illegal activity here? I expect you'll be disappointed.


What law would that be?


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

It depends where you. In some areas you are violating a regulation similar to any code violation.
In some areas with municipal water districts the rules are done by city or county ordnance and are "law". 

Removing flow restrictors behind the landlords back can cost him money. It can also end up affecting other tenants, if it is a single master service for multiple units.

During the current drought, some water districts are hitting violators with monthly surcharges that escalate for each violation of conservation measures. It is difficult to pass these on if you haven't IDed the culprit. If he moves out, the landlord is stuck.

After 3-5 violations, some districts are placing flow restrictors on the service. The most restrictive I've heard of is Los Angeles that will restrict a 1 1/2 inch (or smaller) service to 1 gpm. If someone tampers with that restrictor, there is 30 days in jail upon conviction.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

Those LA edicts are in regards to lawn watering and the like. There are no restrictions on end users changing point of use restriction gaskets


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

You missed the exceeding baseline water usage in section 121.
Removal of flow restrictors could cause you to exceed base line, triggering violations of that section.

In another section, you are required to certify your building as meeting the state regulations on flow restrictors. Removal or tampering with them after certification is an infraction, as is a false declaration. 

The landlord can be charged with the infraction in the same way you can become responsible for a parking ticket, even if you were not driving the car.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

http://clkrep.lacity.org/onlinedocs/2008/08-1557_rpt_bwp_7-22-09.pdf

Read again. That baseline doesn't apply


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If Abe was writing a speech now:
"Four score and seven years ago our fathers brought forth on this continent a new nation, conceived in liberty,........ eh never mind we don't need freedom anymore."


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

jogr... You know you lost your freedom when a man has to pay to feed himself.


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Oct 18, 2009)

jogr said:


> If Abe was writing a speech now:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_f8oSUCTQ3k


----------



## DrVich (Aug 15, 2021)

carpdad said:


> Hello,
> I've come across a tamper proof shower head. It is low flow model - can't i.d. it, but it's just a head and the nut part that attaches to the arm. The arm is just 1/2" threaded. Around the nut part, there is a sleeve that turns and I can't figure out how it is detached. Sleeve is fairly thin metal and behind the sleeve, it also does not feel like there is flat part for the wrench. But I can see that there is threads, so I am assuming the attachment is by threads.
> Searching brought up nothing similar. Set screws or some kind of key, but this one just has a blank sleeve and I can't feel any space where a flat/round key might fit (such as auto fuel connections that need a detaching tool). Is this made to be destroyed to access whatever is behind it?
> It is in an apartment and I am going behind the super, but I'd appreciate some rebel's info.
> Thank you in advance.


Did you figure it out, send pictures. I think I have same problem


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Boy, what a headrush. Took a bit of time travel. No photo. I have a hazy memory about it. If there was no answer in above posts, I think it was free spinning sleeve. I think I squeezed down on it to unscrew it, but have no memory if I destroyed it or not. When moving out, nobody asked.


----------

